# Last 30 Days - Dow Jones



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

from 14,567 to 15,535 (today)...

A 1,000 point gain in 30 days... 

In the past - a 1,000 point gain
- 1998 to climb from 2000 to 3000 points took 3 years.
- 1991 to climb from 3000 to 4000 points took 4 years.

Yes we have seen increases to 1000 take under a year, for example 1998 we saw it happen quite a bit..

But seriously 1,000 points increase in under 30 days?

I was thinking it would go as high as 16,000 be end of year... then when the Fed stopped QE3, it would go down to around 12,000 before they tried something else... Now I am wondering how big of a bubble they want, and just how low it is going to go when it pops??? Could it hit 18,000 by 4Q?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

didn't the same thing happen right before the crash in the 30's ? but regardless...geeze...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Get ready now. Something evil this way comes. Step up your preps now.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

invision said:


> from 14,567 to 15,535 (today)...
> 
> A 1,000 point gain in 30 days...


7% gain. Significant, to be sure, but the other percentage gains you listed were 33% and 50%.

Don't get me wrong. I think we are climbing back too fast; I would love to see some long, slow, steady growth. The faster we climb back, the more risk of another drop. And the question then is: do they have anything left to stop the drop?

Then again, what do I know?

Frankly, I'm looking less at the stock market (which is just people gambling on economic factors who may or may not know what they are doing--who may have no better places to put their money) and looking more at the economic factors themselves, like the value of the dollar, manufacturing, jobs, sovereign debt, and the like. When I see domestic manufacturing grow steadily, I will be happy...but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's no rational reason for the stock market going up. The economy is slowing down. Sales are down. Workers are working fewer hours. Almost every company in America will be hit hard by obamacare. When it comes back down and how severe the drop is anybody's guess. I think we're going to see a 1929 style crash at some point. Most likely in the next two years.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

"Don't fight the Fed"

Today all motion that I have seen in the markets is directly and instantaneously translated to stocks. If you can't take the time to watch every second of the activities today in the markets then seeing this would be difficult. Within seconds of Bernanke saying that he would continue printing money the Dow started shooting up one second later. Later, in the question and answer section he said that they may slow down next month the Dow dumped. When the mins of the FOMC April meeting were released at 2PM it said that several of the Fed Goveners were in favor of decreasing the purchases in the next few months the markets dumped again.

In between Bernanke speeches then normal market news takes over. The markets should calm down tomorrow and if it does then It does look like the Dow could hit 16,000 in the next few weeks.

This is just MHO.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'm pretty much with Tacitus on this. 
It's going up because the Fed has penalized all other classes of investments via the control of interest rates. But it's not real. There's no great economic news that's behind it so it can fall as fast as it went up. When most of the talking heads are pushing something, I've found it's usually more profitable to go the other way.

I bought some S&P put options this week figuring we'll get our usual summer swoon since the financial folks are about ready for their season at the Hamptons.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Not only our market, but the NIKKEI has been going up like crazy lately too. I believe their increase is related to Japan's QE program but the amount of jumping around that's going on out there worries me.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Market cap is up by the same amount as the monetized fed money.

In early 2000, S&P 500 touched a new high and fell 1%, all in one day. Did the same thing in late 2008. Yesterday, it hit a new high, and fell .82%...

Fundamentals are completely out of whack right now... including the market being 3 sigma above it's 140 day rolling average. It's never been that far above it's rolling average.

But, with the Fed pumping money out like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

World markets took a hit today(2 to 3%). No doubt they will bonce back tomorrow as everyone is into QE.


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

Same Crap different century. IMO you can't make truth out of lies. Sooner or later the fat lady wants to be paid. The only question is WHEN? I feel that is what we would all like to know. Until then keep putting one foot in front of the other. 

recoilless


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL... no sooner do I make a comment on the NIKKEI and it plunges big time immediately after!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> LOL... no sooner do I make a comment on the NIKKEI and it plunges big time immediately after!


That's true... But as long as everyone is printing money it will go back up and up and up... The real question is how high before the pressure is to much and it all goes pop-ity-pop-pop-pop


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I bought some S&P put options this week figuring we'll get our usual summer swoon since the financial folks are about ready for their season at the Hamptons.


I was just about to start a thread about this, would love to hear everyones ideas.


----------

